# Temping agencies in Berlin



## ChrisMtl (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

I am looking for some input and advice on Job agencies in Berlin. Has anyone done any temping through an agency? Was it good or bad? Can you recommend an agency? 
Thanks!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Ooops, someone is looking for slavetraders...
do you really want to work for it??


----------

